# Drupal Emailing MOD or Plug-In



## xarzu (Mar 14, 2008)

I have made a brand new website in DRUPAL. I have gotten a lot of "people" registering there. I put in a recaptcha plug in to try to filter out the bots but I have no idea who is real and who is not.

Emailing the lot and asking them seems like a good next step.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Emailing them ins't a good step. It will drive a lot of people away and the botx won't message back and say 'hi i'm a bot'.Have a look at spambot It should help you with your spam issue.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

It's usually pretty easy to tell who is a spambot and who is not. Spambots typically include a link in their profile to an obviously spam-based commercial website. They also usually have really obvious email addresses. The problem is, if you have lots of signups it can be difficult to manually approve or delete registrations.


----------

